
Nissan Showcases Tech That 'Sees' Around Corners - myinnerbanjo
https://www.motor1.com/news/299898/nissan-invisible-to-visible-technology/
======
brad0
1: Isn't the Metaverse trademarked by Neal Stephenson?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaverse](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaverse)

2: Is anybody actually asking for any of these "features"? Virtual avatars
appearing in your car? Uploading a constant stream of data to "the cloud"?
Sounds terrible.

